# TKC's Favorite Knives Picture Thread?



## HoopleHead (Jun 13, 2008)

TKC i would LOOOOOOOOVVE to see a picture thread of your best pics of your favorite/top ~20 or so knives out of your vast collection 


:wave:


----------



## TKC (Jun 13, 2008)

*OK, since you asked so nicely!! My collection has dwindle some, as I have been doing some knife trading of late. My top knives:
*


----------



## TKC (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## TKC (Jun 13, 2008)

*Here are my fixed blades:*


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 13, 2008)

:twothumbs :twothumbs :rock:

thanks! so awesome.

man, an XM-18 flipper is still #1 on my list to get right now...


----------



## TKC (Jun 13, 2008)

*My XM-18 IS my most carried knife!! It is one of my favorite knives!! Thank you for the compliment!! I REALLY appreciate it.

I have an all titanium 3 inch flipper XM-18 en route as we speak.

Plaza Cutlery IS taking pre-orders for XM-18's.*


----------



## FrogmanM (Jun 13, 2008)

Glad to see you've got a Tom Mayo design on your list my good sir!

Mayo


----------



## TKC (Jun 14, 2008)

*First off, I am NOT a guy.

Secondly, I have 2 Tom Mayo knives. I used to have 3, but one recently got traded. Tom IS one of my top 3 knife makers!! (Rick Hinderer & Matt Cucchiara being the other 2.)

THANK YOU for taking the time to look at my pix! I DO appreciate it*


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 14, 2008)

TKC said:


> *First off, I am NOT a guy.*


 
The few times you mention that, everyone always seems to forget again.

Sweet pics, BTW. :twothumbs


----------



## souptree (Jun 14, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> The few times you mention that, everyone always seems to forget again.



Not everyone.


----------



## Trashman (Jun 14, 2008)

TKC said:


> *First off, I am NOT a guy.
> 
> *




Let me guess, TKC=The Knife Chick. Did I get it?

TKC, I hope you've got LOTS of spare money, because if not, you're one sick puppy! (If so, though, then you're only slightly ill...) 

Disclamer - this post is not meant to be derogatory! Knives are cool. Knives are fun. Knives can be works of art. I'm completely blown away, however, when I see people with loads of VERY expensive knives. I once spent $300 on a knife...only once, and ended up selling it because it was too rich for my blood and something I'd never be able to get myself to use. 

Of the ones you posted, I think, I like the one with the spider near the thumb stud. I think, it's got lime green scales. (I'm somewhat color blind, so I could be off!) What is it? I can't read the writing. Edit: It looks like "T Lambert."


----------



## RyanA (Jun 15, 2008)

Who makes the one with the green sheath? I cant make out the logo, very nice though.


----------



## FrogmanM (Jun 15, 2008)

lol   Please excuse my narrow-minded thinking TK*C*! I assumed too much and am glad that you have shared your top sharp pointy things with CPF!

How is the handle on the Mayo Knives? I may have to edc a SS handle before purchasing a Ti one, but I"m worried the handles are more decorative than useful in nature _from my observations. _

Mayo (the foolish one, not the knife maker:duh2


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 15, 2008)

Trashman said:


> Let me guess, TKC=The Knife Chick. Did I get it?...


 
Judging by the number of knives in those sweet pics, I'm guessing the "C" stands for something else.


----------



## TKC (Jun 15, 2008)

*Nope, TKC does not mean The Knife Chick. It stands for The Knife Collector.

I know a female knife collector IS rare, but there ARE several of us out there!!*


----------



## TKC (Jun 15, 2008)

RyanA said:


> Who makes the one with the green sheath? I cant make out the logo, very nice though.


*The fixed blade with the green sheath is a Busse Game Warden.


The Mayo TNT feels GREAT in the hands. I LOVE titanium. The knife is light, and very tough. I will take Titanium over SS ANY day of the week. Titanium does NOT rust either. Tom Mayo makes some of the most incredible knives; they are the smoothest, & sharpest (aside for my ZDP Yuna.) knives you will ever find.*


----------



## TKC (Jun 15, 2008)

souptree said:


> Not everyone.


*I know that you my friend would not forget that!!*


----------



## TKC (Jun 15, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> Sweet pics, BTW. :twothumbs


*Thank you for the compliment on my pix! I DO appreciater that! Thank YOU for taking the time to look at them.*


----------



## RyanA (Jun 16, 2008)

TKC said:


> *The fixed blade with the green sheath is a Busse Game Warden.
> 
> 
> The Mayo TNT feels GREAT in the hands. I LOVE titanium. The knife is light, and very tough. I will take Titanium over SS ANY day of the week. Titanium does NOT rust either. Tom Mayo makes some of the most incredible knives; they are the smoothest, & sharpest (aside for my ZDP Yuna.) knives you will ever find.*



I'll have to check it out. Very nice, uncomplicated, simple. Simple is beautiful.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 16, 2008)

TKC said:


> *Thank you for the compliment on my pix! I DO appreciater that! Thank YOU for taking the time to look at them.*


 
You're Welcome..... And I'm still looking.


----------



## Josey (Jun 16, 2008)

Awesome collection, TKC. My few knives are all production, with the exception of this Little John from Kim at Raidops.


----------



## Chronos (Jun 16, 2008)

Wonderful pictures of an incredible collection. I am in awe!


----------



## TKC (Jun 16, 2008)

Chronos said:


> Wonderful pictures of an incredible collection. I am in awe!



*Thank you kindly!*


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 16, 2008)

Josey said:


> Awesome collection, TKC. My few knives are all production, with the exception of this Little John from Kim at Raidops.


 

:thumbsup: i love my lil john with dynawood handles. so much that i ordered a Soldier Spirit German and 2 other items from KiM! great guy to work with.


TKC - lets see that all Ti XM-18!


----------



## TKC (Jun 17, 2008)

*Here are pix of my Ti, 2 tone & 3 inch flipper bladed XM-18. This is my dream XM-18! Thanks for looking!*


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 17, 2008)

oo:..... Pretty!


----------



## Chronos (Jun 17, 2008)

Your Ti XM-18 is simply stunning. I love it.

I'm still kicking myself for selling a very early Firetac Extreme. Blue ano on the Ti, what a stunner too.


----------



## TKC (Jun 19, 2008)

*My amazing Cucchiara with Gecko & Dolphin, Damascus blade, and carved clip arrived today! It is typical blow your socks off Matt Cucchiara amazing!! It is cooler than cool! I took some pix today. I also took pix with my other "Gecko". Thanks for looking.*


----------



## TKC (Jun 19, 2008)

*My Andy Fitz small Alias arrived today!! It is a cool, cool knife. I will let the pix do the talking.*


----------



## TKC (Jun 19, 2008)

*Here are the specs.
Blade length: 3"
Blade steel: CPM154 w/satin finish
OAL open: 7 1/8"
Scales: Blue twill G-10
Clip: Titanium, tip up*


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 19, 2008)

TKC i think i already asked you this long ago so forgive me if so, but do you have any Vox knives? Jesper has great lines on his knives, i have a custom PryMate (blue liners, G11 handles) coming in 2-3 months but was wondering if you could comment, if you had any. thanks!

http://www.voxknives.com/index.htm
blog - http://blog.voxknives.com/

some of my faves:
http://www.voxknives.com/gallery68.htm
http://www.voxknives.com/gallery21.htm
http://www.voxknives.com/gallery47.htm
http://www.voxknives.com/gallery74.htm


----------



## TKC (Jun 19, 2008)

*No, I do not own any Vox knives.*


----------



## Metatron (Jun 27, 2008)

hey TKC, what do u think of the elishewitz horus range by crkt? i think theyre just stunning, gotta own em


----------



## PhotonAddict (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow, nice collection! Thanks for sharing those pics. I like Mayo and Hinderer - I've only just discovered both. Really like the blade shape/grind on the Hinderer but unfortunately it's a bit too spendy for me. Are there any production knives with a similar grind?


----------



## TKC (Jun 27, 2008)

*I do not care for CRK&T's knives. I DO LOVE Allen Elishewitz's work. I DO like that design that you are looking at as well. I just do not like the crappy steel that CRK&T uses.

As far as a production knife that has that grind, there really isn't anything. BUT, there is a few Gerber knives (I do not care for them either, but THAT is a whole other discussion.) that Rick has designed. The Gerber Rescue knife is the closest thing I can think of to the XM-18, and it really isn't that close.*
Gerber Hinderer Rescue


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 27, 2008)

TKC said:


> * BUT, there is a few Gerber knives (I do not care for them either, but THAT is a whole other discussion.) that Rick has designed. The Gerber Rescue knife is the closest thing I can think of to the XM-18, and it really isn't that close.*
> Gerber Hinderer Rescue


 

a bit off topic, but this seems to be more and more common. kinda following in the footsteps of all these fashion designers making things for Target etc. but theres a rick hinderer knife for gerber. theres a buck strider knife. theres a wilson tactical tool by boker. theres a graham razel knife for CRKT. any others? just seems to be a trend, and a good one, although the more mass-production lower end models still pale in comparison to the original. the boker version of the wilson tactical cop tool looks the best so far.


----------



## stitch_paradox (Jun 27, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> TKC i think i already asked you this long ago so forgive me if so, but do you have any Vox knives? Jesper has great lines on his knives, i have a custom PryMate (blue liners, G11 handles) coming in 2-3 months but was wondering if you could comment, if you had any. thanks!
> 
> http://www.voxknives.com/index.htm
> blog - http://blog.voxknives.com/
> ...



WOOOOW where do I order? The Site does not list any price?


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 27, 2008)

stitch_paradox said:


> WOOOOW where do I order? The Site does not list any price?


 

its a one-man operation, each knife is custom ordered/made pretty much, wait time is ~5 months. just email direct.

im about 3 months in, trying to be patient 

you can also check his blog for some of the available ones (that always sell quick) and the prices for those


----------



## Metatron (Jun 27, 2008)

TKC said:


> *I do not care for CRK&T's knives. I DO LOVE Allen Elishewitz's work. I DO like that design that you are looking at as well. I just do not like the crappy steel that CRK&T uses.
> 
> As far as a production knife that has that grind, there really isn't anything. BUT, there is a few Gerber knives (I do not care for them either, but THAT is a whole other discussion.) that Rick has designed. The Gerber Rescue knife is the closest thing I can think of to the XM-18, and it really isn't that close.*
> Gerber Hinderer Rescue



whats wrong with AUS8 stainless?


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 27, 2008)

Metatron said:


> whats wrong with AUS8 stainless?


 

its ok, but definitely not a "premium" steel like 154CM, S30V, ZDP-189, D2, even VG-10 to name a few. 

personally, i dont buy any knives that dont use premium steels, and stay away from the 420x, 440x, AUS-x, ATS-x stuff. still definitely usable though!


----------



## Metatron (Jun 27, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> its ok, but definitely not a "premium" steel like 154CM, S30V, ZDP-189, D2, even VG-10 to name a few.
> 
> personally, i dont buy any knives that dont use premium steels, and stay away from the 420x, 440x, AUS-x, ATS-x stuff. still definitely usable though!


i find the AUS 8 to be ok, sharpens up real easy, my van hoy firesnap is so sharp the hairs on my hand pop when i test the blade
talking of 154cm, my leatherman has it and i am battling to get an edge i can shave with


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 27, 2008)

154CM is more of a multipurpose working steel, whereas S30V will give you the hair popping sharpness. and D2 being the real workhorse for prying etc.

pros and cons of everything, including price, just saying that most of the high end knives use the more expensive premium steels. handmade custom $400+ knives certainly wont be using 440C etc.


----------



## Metatron (Jun 27, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> 154CM is more of a multipurpose working steel, whereas S30V will give you the hair popping sharpness. and D2 being the real workhorse for prying etc.
> 
> pros and cons of everything, including price, just saying that most of the high end knives use the more expensive premium steels. handmade custom $400+ knives certainly wont be using 440C etc.



found this, worth a read

CPMD2 - Spyderco Military - 20º inclusive with 30º microbevel With this knife I was able to acheive the sharpest edge I've ever produced. CPMD2 showed an excellent capacity to keep extreme levels of sharpness. With other steels they would lose their hair popping edge rapidly then hold on to hair scraping sharpness for some time. Excellent edge holding ability in general. Showed a slightly increased tendancy to burr when sharpening compared to 440V and S30V. Much easier to sharpen than either of those two steels however. I'm curious as to whether the steel can be hardened to a higher RC level and if so how much it would increase edge holding and the ability to resist burring while sharpening.

D2 - Queen stockman - 14º inclusive no microbevel Preformed similar to the CPMD2 knife except for a slightly increased tendancy to burr as well as losing its edge a bit quicker.

S30V - Spyderco UKPK, Manix, Native The steel can be difficult to sharpen. It takes more strokes than the 440A or AUS8 knives to create a good edge. The resulting edge has a fine, consistent feel to it. Quick to lose the uppermost levels of sharpness but retains a working edge for considerable time. Very little burring when sharpening.

440V - Spyderco Military - 16º inclusive with 30º microbevel The most difficult steel to sharpen out of the knives tested. Extremely little burring while sharpening and as expected excellent edge holding.

13C27 - Kershaw EnerG, JYD2, Storm and Speed Bump - Sharpens very quickly. Shows a greater tendancy to burr than the other steels tested except for the 440A. Takes an extremely sharp edge but loses it much quicker than S30V or the D2 variants did. I think the steel would preform better at a slightly higher RC. I would love to get my hands on one of the 64RC knives in this steel.

440a - Kershaw Leek - 16º inclusive with 30º microbevel Sharpens very quickly. Shows a greater tendancy to burr than the other steels tested. Takes a fine edge but dulls considerably faster than S30V, 440V and the two D2 steels. Edge holding was slightly lower than AUS8 and 13C27. In the future I'd like to compare this to a Buck knife in the same steel.
AUS8 - Spyderco Salsa, Boker Trance, Wharcom This steel showed a high tendancy to burr on all three knives, somewhere in between 440A and 13C27 I'd say. Quick and easy to sharpen outside of the burr formation. Edge holding was good, but unremarkable compared to S30V etc.

8Cr13MoV - Byrd Cara Cara - 10º inclusive with 20º microbevel The steel displayed minimal burring when sharpening, which can most likely be attributed to its high RC level (61rc I believe). The steel takes a very fine edge. Edge holding was closer to S30V and the D2 steels than 440A and AUS8.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 28, 2008)

Metatron said:


> whats wrong with AUS8 stainless?


 
If CRK&T were still relying on that as their main steel, I'd still be buying their knives. I love AUS8.

When costs go up, some companies raise prices. Other try to keep the cost of their product the same, by using lower-grade materials. Years ago, CRK&T chose to do the latter.


----------



## RA40 (Aug 3, 2008)

I think I've posted it before but it has been a spell. Some of my older creations:






Devin Thomas "Firestorm" 1095/Ni blade & bolsters, mammoth ivory





440-C with Lanolite stone handle.


----------



## TKC (Aug 6, 2008)

*Here is a picture of my LINER LOCK XM-18 flipper ( The picture is from The KNife Cellar. I have not had time to take any pix yet. I WILL)AND the knife that Bob Terzuola made for me. It is a model 7 frame lock, w/ 3 inch blade, white micarta, w/ red liners.*


----------



## Chronos (Aug 6, 2008)

I was eyeing that Hinderer and wondered who got it!

Love the Terzuola BTW... the white on red bolsters are stunning.


----------



## HoopleHead (Aug 6, 2008)

yeah that terzuola rocks, very sexy. both kim from raidops and jesper from vox said my knives are almost done! should have em in 2 weeks or so. cant wait!

Chronos - i want a picture thread from you next!


----------



## TKC (Aug 8, 2008)

*I had to have that liner lock XM-18!! There are only 6 of them out there.

I really wanted a special Terzuola. I gave it a lot of thought before I ordered it. I LOVE white knives with red liners.

I look forward to seeing your new Vox knives.*


----------



## TKC (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## TKC (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## nbp (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks for posting some new pics TKC! Most of the others in the thread have vanished unfortunately :mecry: You've got some really awesome pieces.

My only custom knives so far are from John Landi. I have a Kinzua, a PSK, and an RSK from him. They are quite nice for very reasonable prices IMO. Do you have any experience with his work? I had started a thread about the knives I got from him, and I think some of it was lost in the Crash. I'll have to fix it up and bump it I think.


----------



## fisk-king (Apr 8, 2011)

TKC said:


>



Very nice.


----------

